# Slime!!!



## 10gallondreams (Dec 25, 2006)

HI! There's a layer of slime on the surface of my tank. Should I be concerned? Also, the presence of irregularly sized bubbles is intriguing(they just don't want to pop on their own ). My fishies and plants seem to be doing skookum(They've Grown Inches!!! =D (in the month that i've had them)). 

My tank :
(<10 g, ghetto rigged CO2 sys, 100 watt halogen, cheap heater, basic gravel, 145g/h power-head) oh and some fish...

anyways, enlighten me about thy slime.

-thx ;P


----------



## ch2linda (Dec 19, 2006)

hi if I do my arithmetic right you have 10watts per gallon lighting.
Might I suggest an Ancistris.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

100 watts of halogen light does not equate to 10wpg. A lot of light is lost due to improper placement, reflectors and heat. Not good for plants at all. Better off using 2 20watt screw in pc bulbs in an incandescent hood or retrofit a normal hood for a 36 watt pc bulb.


----------



## ch2linda (Dec 19, 2006)

hi Damon how many WPG would the 2 20Watt give?
How many fior the 36Watt?

What about the slime?


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

Well I can guess it's the lighting aswell, but I'll let _them_ above me argue it out.

Since it's only a 10 gal (so not a big problem) I would take out the fish and clean off the walls to get rid of it. And of course viggorously rince the rocks. 

Doesn't the water stink?

And kudos on your fish growth.


----------

